# Ventura Show breed/obed locations?



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

No advice, but just wanted to say have fun!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

In general, I don't consider the rings to be all that far apart at Ventura, but I don't recall exactly where ring 6 is in relation to ring 10. BUT, I did hear that they might be moving obedience to somewhere indoors b/c the grass in that particular area is really, really wet from the rain.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

This just in: Obed and Rally have been moved indoors, but in bldgs fairly far apart from each other. Not sure how they relate to the conformation rings, as my "insider" is an obedience person!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Latest update - obedience and rally in the same bldg.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The building location for obedience and rally has been changing all day. Depending on who you talk to, Bradshaw or a trial chair, you get a different answer each time. 
So far I have been told 4 different buildings.


----------

